# Breaking: Scientists Now Predict Sun Will Burn Out On August 27, 2017



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

OK. Not really. But if we only had one month of sunlight left on earth, how would you prepare? What would you do in the mean time? How do you think it would unfold? Curious how others would react.

I'd probably just buy a couple of cartons of cigarettes (we're all going to die anyway, amirite?) and some Jim Beam and sit on the front porch and watch everyone go wild.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

urrite. Would try to travel to see my loved ones for the last time and be with them at the end or get them to come to us but I suspect this would be difficult. Possibly would put down my dog and cats as they do not need to suffer but need to find out how quickly the burn out would take to kill Earth. Would also discuss with my husband if he wanted to check out early but probably not as that could be a waste if the aliens relit the sun. I don't smoke but do love chocolate and red wine and could really enjoy not worrying about diabetes or weight gain anymore.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I would smoke and start drinking in the nude. Dye my hair bleached blond. Oh and spit. Oh oh not pay my power bill.! Make um wait. Wait I already did that one.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Prepare? for quickly freezing to death?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I wake up LeRoy....he ain't never seen a TEOTWAWKI this big before....so may not want to miss it.

When I first read that made me happy I just got back from the store with a case of MGD long necks.
I'm ready


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

mnn2501 said:


> Prepare? for quickly freezing to death?


This is what I thought too....wouldn't the earth freeze over pretty quickly!?


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

nothing, this to will pass


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

N


ShannonR said:


> This is what I thought too....wouldn't the earth freeze over pretty quickly!?


Naw....That's when the Minnesota Viking win a Super Bowl


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

hunter63 said:


> N
> 
> Naw....That's when the Minnesota Viking win a Super Bowl


Or the Kansas City Chiefs!
Maybe the Vikings and Chiefs are playing each other. lol!


----------



## cpnkrunch (Dec 6, 2014)

Super bowl 4 again, shades of 1970! If it happens, it happens, don't quit your day job.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

If the sun really was going to go out in a month, we'd all die, no exceptions. Those in the most hardened positions might last a little longer but ultimately, we'd all die.

That said, there are things that can change our weather pretty dramatically. If you Google or YouTube search "Little Ice Age" or "Year Without Summer", you'll find stuff that really happened, not just made up stuff to fantasize about, real stuff that happened in pretty recent history.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

> The Earth's atmosphere has some capacity to hold in heat but not much of one. A relatively simple calculation would show that the Earth's surface temperature would drop by a factor of two about every two months if the Sun were shut off. The current mean temperature of the Earth's surface is about 300 Kelvin (K). This means in two months the temperature would drop to 150K, and 75K in four months. To compare, the freezing point of water is 273K. *So basically it'd get too cold for us humans within just a few weeks.* Some bacteria seem to be capable of surviving at extremely cold temperatures in space, so there would probably still be some limited bacterial life left on Earth. But anything else would die pretty quickly (even the rats .
> 
> We could probably survive if we went deep underground where the Earth's internal heat is higher or if we built totally isolated habitation domes, but at the moment I don't think we're capable of something like that on any appreciable scales.


http://curious.astro.cornell.edu/ab...h-survive-if-the-sun-stopped-shining-beginner

Popular Science says head to Iceland where they heat mainly with geothermal energy. That's only going to last so long too. Think I'll just ride it out on the front porch. When it gets too quiet out here, might drive into Louisville and see what the yahoos are tearing up and burning down.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I suppose I'd just make sure to split a few extra cords and keep it closer to the house. Put buckets over my tomatoes too.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Find a lifetime supply of LSD

I've always wanted to have sex WHILE skydiving too...


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Save the Tomatoes!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Well Im sure the world will end....one of my boys stopped by!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

If he is like my BIL, he only stops by his mother's house to borrow a lawnmower, leftovers or money.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Just think! You could eat nothing but bacon for the rest of your days and not have to worry about the consequences.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

How Do I said:


> Just think! You could eat nothing but bacon for the rest of your days and not have to worry about the consequences.


For the win!


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Bacon and LSD... Oh boy.....


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Man my LSD night was a real trip


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Look forward to going to Heaven on that date or shortly thereafter.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Forcast said:


> I would smoke and start drinking in the nude. Dye my hair bleached blond. Oh and spit. Oh oh not pay my power bill.! Make um wait. Wait I already did that one.



HELLO?
If the sun goes out you're totally gonna need your electricity. How will you see to dye your hair?


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Plant potatoes....you know, in the dark of the moon.

geo


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

If the sun burns out, how are your potatoes gonna grow?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Camel lights and coke classic, in a can.
And I'd stop doing laundry. Probably could go a month.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh ya man coke in a can!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

How do Mongolian s stay alive. They follow reindeer hurds.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I was just briefly thinking about essential operations that come with daily living. How many people would quit their jobs to be with their loved ones in the last days. Police, doctors, nurses, bank employees, power plant personnel, truck drivers, etc. The majority of the public are not preppers. I'm thinking mass chaos would rapidly develop shortly after the announcement rather than at a later point. What do you think?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Don't think we would be told ahead of time.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Oooh. Enter conspiracy. I like it!


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Google makes me laugh sometimes.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Now talk is our electric grid is in danger with the eclipse


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

I would party hard and prepare to die. The sun burring out is a game stopper no matter how much you prep.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Party on...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

How Do I said:


> OK. Not really. But if we only had one month of sunlight left on earth, how would you prepare? What would you do in the mean time? How do you think it would unfold? Curious how others would react.
> 
> I'd probably just buy a couple of cartons of cigarettes (we're all going to die anyway, amirite?) and some Jim Beam and sit on the front porch and watch everyone go wild.


The only way to prepare for the end of all life on earth is to not prepare. In that situation the government will have to keep it quiet, and when amateur astronomers try to let everyone know the truth the government will should denounce them as crackpots.

The thing is that if we had a month's notice of impending doom that society would break down. Money would mean nothing at that point, so people would have no incentive to go to work. No cops, firemen, doctors, or even power plant workers. If we had a month without fundamental services conditions would become very bad.

The only way to deal with that is to try to promote business as usual right up until the very end.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

If the sun was predicted to burn out on the 27th, I'd wait until the 28th to see if it really happened!!! Not much else one can do.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Did i miss it?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Awww Man I miss another one?.. .....Me a LeRoy my swamper.
He always asks to be woke up so he don't miss it.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Wow!! Heaven, or Hell...whichever one I'm in, is just like regular living. Whoever created the whole thing sure made the transition easy!! And I didn't even feel any pain.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

You know that last TEOTWAWKI was 12-21-2012.....Aztec Calendar..

Was watching Dish and having a_ few_ brewskies.....
Was about 11;45 P.M. ...15 min to go....to THE BIG ONE
Dish goes out...no signal.....Oh crap this is IT.

Called the customer service for Dish.....and asked....
"Is this the end of the world?"

Girl says, "No Sir, thunderstorms in your area code....should come on in a few minutes."

Told her the End of the worlds was at midnite 12-21-2012....

She says, "No End of the world...Thunderstorms......"
"Will there be anything else?...."No?.....Have a nice evening"

Often wondered what time zone midnite they were referring to.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I missed it too, but I didn't have the special glasses for viewing it anyway....


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

If the sun dies, all life on earth dies. There is not prep tasks that you can do for that. Thank the Lord that as long as the earth remains there will be seed time and harvest. The sun will not burn out.


----------

